# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Tại Sao Lại Ngu Như Bò

## annkhsouth

*Sư tử*, vị chúa tể trong rừng, tổ chức sinh nhật và mời các bạn của mình đến dự.
Để đãi các vị khách mời, vị chúa tể bắt giữ thỏ và cáo để làm thịt. Sư tử nói với thỏ và cáo:
- Vì hôm nay là sinh nhật của ta nên nếu hai ngươi, ai kể chuyện tếu lâm hay, làm cho tất cả mọi người cùng cười thì sẽ được tha chết.
Trước tiên là thỏ. Thỏ kể một câu chuyện rất hay, tất cả mọi người đều cười nghiêng ngả nhưng có một nhân vật không cười, đó là bò - anh bạn thân của sư tử. Vị chúa tể nói với thỏ:
- Câu chuyện của ngươi kể rất hay, tuy nhiên thật tiếc là anh bạn bò của ta không cười nên theo quy đinh lúc đầu ta đành phải giết ngươi.
Ai cũng tiếc cho thỏ. Sau khi giết thỏ xong đến lượt cáo kể chuyện. Một câu chuyện chả có gì là buồn cười cả và thật vô duyên, không một ai cười nhưng chỉ trừ một vị khách, lại là anh bò. Mọi người lấy làm ngạc nhiên, quay sang hỏi bò:
- Sao hồi nãy thỏ kể hay như vậy mà anh không cười, còn bây giờ cáo kể dở tệ mà anh lại cười?
Bò trả lời:
- Ơ, tôi nhớ lại chuyện hồi nãy thỏ kể nên mắc cười đó mà!

----------

